# 2008 Cobia 236CC



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

2008 Cobia 236CC being pushed by a Yamaha 250hp 4stroke (358 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a McClain tandem axle aluminum trailer. This boat is rigged with the following options and accessories. Lowrance LCX-28CHD GPS/FF, Icom IC-M304 VHF Radio w/antenna, Sony Stereo w/speakers throughout, Yamaha digital gauges, labeled switch panel, Sea Star hydraulic Steering, Lenco trim tabs w/LED indicator switch, transom boarding ladder, large insulated box in rear w/removable seat cushion & back rest, raw water washdown, gunnel rod storage, lean post w/integrated livewell & tackle storage, HUGE center console w/enclosed space w/porta pottie, canvas T-Top w/electronics box – T-Bag & spreader lights, mid ship insulated cooler box w/cushions, bow insulated dry/fish box w/removable bow pads, anchor locker w/anchor package, navigation & courtesy deck lights.

Exceptionally clean Cobia 100% water ready today!! FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Priced at $34,995.00.






































































Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Greg Walker – Coastline Marine
Instagram: @gregwalker_coastlinemarine


----------

